# Remote web-based administration



## tiko (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I am currently using webmin for my home server to manage small tasks.  I want to experiment with other web based admin tools that may happen to be available without cost and see their features, tools, etc.

If anyone has any experience with freely available remote admin tools, I would appreciate some insight.

Thanks.


----------



## anomie (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you need a full-on system management app? Or are there particular services you're administrating? (If the latter, which services..?)


----------



## tiko (Oct 21, 2009)

Currently, I am using webmin to manage cron jobs, mysqld, httpd and named to name a few.  I also use it occassionally for file management.

The motivation behind looking into other apps is simply curiosity about their implementations and features.


----------



## anomie (Oct 21, 2009)

A common commercial alternative to webmin is Plesk, but you're looking your free beer.  As time permits, you may want to start familiarizing yourself with the command line for general sysadmin tasks. 

You could try out phpMyAdmin for managing mysql. I've been happy with it.


----------

